# Is it legal to have both Uber and Lyft on one sign?



## Mark Brandon (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Guys!
Several months ago I posted about possibly purchasing an Uber light because I drive mostly at night. Since then Uber has came up with their own uber beacon light. I just recently started driving for Lyft and have seen these Uber Lyft combo lights. Just wondering if they are legal and if so is lumisign.com a good place to purchase one from?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Technically, those 3rd party signs are not "approved" since in California the CPUC authorizes and tracks official rideshare trade dress: http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/tncpermitsissued/. But whether they're illegal or not might depend on how a cop feels if they pull you over!

What I do know is that if you're at LAX, you may be subject to ridiculous scrutiny (and ridiculously high fines) if you have a) no sign, b) the wrong sign, or c) both signs.


----------



## Mark Brandon (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mark Brandon said:


> Hi Guys!
> Several months ago I posted about possibly purchasing an Uber light because I drive mostly at night. Since then Uber has came up with their own uber beacon light. I just recently started driving for Lyft and have seen these Uber Lyft combo lights. Just wondering if they are legal and if so is lumisign.com a good place to purchase one from?


You are an independent contractor, your car your choice.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mark Brandon said:


> Hi Guys!
> Several months ago I posted about possibly purchasing an Uber light because I drive mostly at night. Since then Uber has came up with their own uber beacon light. I just recently started driving for Lyft and have seen these Uber Lyft combo lights. Just wondering if they are legal and if so is lumisign.com a good place to purchase one from?


It should be okay since the sign is exactly as same as U/L logo signs. It just combines two as a whole. Original U/L logo signs are required by laws because of we are doing rideshare business and we let every authorities know about it. alternatively we let them know that we are driving for money through U/L. Since those combo lights have same logo of U/L, every one understand that we are driving for them. It should be okay.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

*Is it legal to have both Uber and Lyft on one sign?*

Hope so, because I've had one like that since Day 1. No complaints or problems, ever. It's one of those square light-up signs, similar to item 312594970411 on the 'Bay. Very handy for ridesharing in early morning or after sundown.


----------

